# What is your ethnicity



## kim63

Hola a todos,

Es correcto decir, 

¿Cuál es su ethnicidad? (amerindio, hispánico, caucasico, negro??, o dos razas (multiracial?).

Context - demographic data. I would never ask anyone this otherwise.

Gracias,

Kim


----------



## chamyto

¿ Cuál es su origen étnico ?

Pero ethnicidad.....


----------



## aommoa

para mi etnia es menos polite que raza


----------



## flljob

¿A qué etnia pertenece? ¿A qué grupo étnico pertenece?

Por acá nunca se haría esa pregunta.


----------



## kim63

Son muy amables. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## godelcah

En México, etnia tiene connotación de grupo de naturales, indios.
Luego sería mas correcto preguntar como dice Cham cual es tu origen étnico


----------



## Danoly45

...etnicidad...palabra muy controversial en estos días en que se esta haciendo el censo...


----------



## kim63

Thank you. I don't want to offend anyone, as I know you would not call someone "indio" as it is considered very derogatory.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chamyto said:


> ¿ Cuál es su origen étnico ?
> 
> Pero ethnicidad..... etnicidad...


 
Pues no.

Origen étnico, racial.
Típicas preguntas de los estadounidenses muy preocupados (¿Por qué?) de dónde viene uno, o sus antepasados.

Como dicho, jamás se preguntaría eso en México.


----------



## flljob

kim63 said:


> Thank you. I don't want to offend anyone, as I know you would not call someone "indio" as it is considered very derogatory.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Sí, tienes razón. Puede ser muy ofensiva.

Saludos


----------



## kim63

Just to clarify, this is a demographic questionnaire for a doctoral dissertation used to assess the amount of support or help migrant farmworkers from Central America receive when they come to the United States. Normally, I would never be so inquisitive. It's going to be difficult I think not to offend people with some of these questions.


----------



## kim63

flljob said:


> Sí, tienes razón. Puede ser muy ofensiva.
> 
> Saludos



Thank you for your clarification. In the United States, it is an honor to be an American Indian (but they are treated poorly in general). Almost everyone wants to claim some Indian heritage in the United States. Muy interestante, ¿verdad?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

kim63 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Es correcto decir,
> 
> ¿Cuál es su ethnicidad? (amerindio, hispánico, caucasico, negro??, o dos razas (multiracial?).



La pregunta sería ¿cuál es su origen étnico? o ¿a qué etnia pertenece?

Pero en España esa pregunta no se hace. La mayoría de los españoles simplemente no entendería la pregunta. Sólo se habla de la etnia gitana, y los gitanos están orgullosos de serlo.


----------



## flljob

En Mexico, los indios también están orgullosos de ser indios, sobre todo en el norte. Pero desde siempre el término se ha usado para ofender.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kim63 said:


> Just to clarify, this is a demographic questionnaire for a doctoral dissertation used to assess the amount of support or help migrant farmworkers from Central America receive when they come to the United States. Normally, I would never be so inquisitive. It's going to be difficult I think not to offend people with some of these questions.


 
¡Ah! ¡Qué bueno que lo precisas! Eso lo cambia todo.
En mi opinión, deberías eliminar esa pregunta.
Si le preguntas a un guatemalteco, a un beliceño, a un panameño de qué origen étcnico es, te pondrá la cara de  what? Digo, en mi opinión.
Quizá alguno te responda que _maya_, pero lo dudo muchísimo.
No son parámetros -creo yo-, válidos para América Latina (estoy generalizando), donde le gente es _mestiza_, salvo excepciones como muchos habitantes de Yucatán y parte de Guatemala (No hablo de Perú, Bolicia, parte de Chile, fuera de tu ámbito de estudio).
A ver si ayuda.


----------



## Watch123

I'm sorry to say that "origen étnico" is a more polite way to say "raza" in my opinion... I don't think if you ask "¿cuál es su origen étnico?" in Spain somebody could be offended. Maybe the person asked could be surprised as it's not as frequently asked as in England for example where, as I've seen, it's asked in almost every application form. Additionally, after asking that question is highly recommendable that you write different options, otherwise is likely that one could hesitate for a moment.
In my opinion that's the politest way to ask "what's your ethnicity". Even you can google the expression and you'll see that it's quite often used and it's neutral and even polite.
"Raza" would sound a bit stronger...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kim63 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Es correcto decir,
> 
> ¿Cuál es su ethnicidad? (amerindio, hispánico, caucasico, negro??, o dos razas (multiracial?).
> 
> Context - demographic data. I would never ask anyone this otherwise.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Kim


 
Volviendo a la pregunta: queda claro que NO puedes hacer esa pregunta a personas de América Central, como después lo aclaras.


----------



## kim63

Thank you for your input. I am going to suggest that this question be eliminated from the survey.


----------



## Watch123

Well, it seems that by asking "¿Cuál es su etnia?" or "¿A qué etnia pertenece? would be quite controversial in Central America, but as godelcah points out would "¿Cuál es su origen étnico?" sound at least nice or neutral? Probably they could hesitate when being asked as it's said that "melting pots" is quite common there... but at least they wouldn't be offended, would they?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Watch123 said:


> Well, it seems that by asking "¿Cuál es su etnia?" or "¿A qué etnia pertenece? would be quite controversial in Central America, but as godelcah points out would "¿Cuál es su origen étnico?" sound at least nice or neutral? Probably they could hesitate when being asked as it's said that "melting pots" is quite common there... but at least they wouldn't be offended, would they?


 
Right. But those people just would'nt understand.


----------



## Watch123

That's what Valeria Mesalina said, but was about Spain. But, thanks now you confirm that's the same case in Central America.
So, what about "¿A qué raza pertenece?" or "¿Cuál es su raza?" to be asked in Central America...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Watch123 said:


> That's what Valeria Mesalina said, but was about Spain. But, thanks now you confirm that's the same case in Central America. That's the point from the beginning.
> So, what about "¿A qué raza pertenece?" or "¿Cuál es su raza?" to be asked in Central America...


 
No way... not even me could answer that question. Well... I'm white.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

En caso de que fuera necesario hacer esa pregunta, me inclino por "origen étnico", como señalan varios foreros. 
Como gracias a Dios se ve que en los países hispanoparlantes no es común hacerla, para que la gente no pusiera cara de poker, me parece que -como dice *Watch123*-, habría que dar opciones. 
La cuestión es: ¿cuáles serían las opciones? 
Por ejemplo, ¿algo como "blanco - indio - mestizo - mulato - negro"? 
¿Sería eso ofensivo?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No creo que eso sirviese de nada en España. ¿A qué etnia pertenece un hijo de palestino y española, nacido en España y cuya cultura es española? ¿las miles de niñas chinas, thailandesas, indias, etíopes, que no saben absolutamente nada de sus países de origen?

No sabrían, no saben qué contestar a esa  pregunta. No tienen ninguna referencia de sus países de origen, excepto en sus carnets de identidad. Addis-Abeba, Pekín, Calcuta.


----------



## Watch123

In that case we may add the following options:
- No sabe/no contesta
- No deseo contestar a esta pregunta
- Otros

An example of a questionnaire in England (aware of the idea of "melting pots") is one from Western Yorkshire Police. The following is copied from one of their application forms:

Ethnic Origin (These Categories are approved by the Commission for Racial Equality.  Please indicate only one box

*1. Asian or Asian British    * 
A. Indian
B. Pakistani
C. Bangladeshi
D. Any other Asian background		

2. Black or Black British
A. Caribbean
B. African
C. Any other background

3. Mixed Race
A. White & Black Caribbean
B. White & Black African
C. White & Asian
D. Any other mixed background

4. White
A. British
B. Irish
C. Any other white background

5. Other
A. Chinese
B. Other ethnic background
C. Not stated

*So, would you think a Central American person wouldn't be able to answer this questionnaire"? Even having as options these ones:*
A. I don't know
B. I prefer not to say
C. Other cases not stated

I think everybody had had to answer that kind of questions in an Administrative department. Probably it's not frequently asked depending on areas, but sometimes one have to... And it sounds "shocking" that one can't ask that in Central America as Juan Jacob Viralta seems to mean...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Madre mía! ¡No me lo creo! Vaya un cuestionario...
"Están locos estos romanos" .


----------



## Watch123

Jaja. I'm sorry to answer you, aldonzalorenzo, in English, but I do it because I know the person who started the thread is English, Kim, and is making a great effort to understand Spanish...
I provided that example because it's quite curious and general ... And Kim is doing a kind of research and he or she needs to ask about the ethnic origin in Central America but s/he is not gonna ask that because s/he thinks that that kind of questions can't be asked in Central America, even he or she wanted to erase this thread (as you can read in a previous post)... But, seriously, I think that's asked in Central America, right? It's so so taboo there?? 
I'm sure that for official purposes some of you had to answer a questionnaire about your ethnic origin. S/he's looking the way you're asked about that... in Central America


----------



## mediterraneo24

So basically there is no way of asking someone what is his/her ethnic origin without making them feel uncomfortable? 
I don't mean to turn this thread to a cultural discussion, but isn't there a way of asking about one's ethnicity even if it's not for a formal reason, but just out of curiosity, or does it really sound so invasive in spanish?

thanks


----------



## Watch123

Hi mediterraneo24, at least not in Spain, but reading some posts it seems that in Central America is different... I know people from some of those countries and I've never heard that that question is so offensive... I don't know what's wrong... Just that if you ask "Cuál es su etnia?" in CA it's likely to be confused with Indians... as it's been said. But, of course I agree with you, there should be other ways to ask that in a more neutral way...


----------



## mediterraneo24

Of course there could be inappropriate ways of asking that, like that  "Cuál es su etnia?" 
But reading the posts in this thread it seems that the mere question is  wrong, so I was wondering what would be an approproiate way of asking  that. I mean in a friendly way, not necessarily in an apologizing "It's  just a formal question" kind of way.
so how about: "cual es tu origen?" does that sound more acceptable?


----------



## godelcah

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No creo que eso sirviese de nada en España. ¿A qué etnia pertenece un hijo de palestino y española, nacido en España y cuya cultura es española? ¿las miles de niñas chinas, thailandesas, indias, etíopes, que no saben absolutamente nada de sus países de origen?
> 
> No sabrían, no saben qué contestar a esa pregunta. No tienen ninguna referencia de sus países de origen, excepto en sus carnets de identidad. Addis-Abeba, Pekín, Calcuta.


En América esta cuestión adquirió gran relevancia, quizá la conquista o la formación de castas durante la colonia, pero si se torna en un asunto más o menos delicado el solicitar el orgen étnico de una persona, para muchos es una forma de racismo o cuestión clasista. Luego pienso que somos cultura de medio milenio de edad, contra ustedes que son de milenios de edad. Es probable que alguna de las suceptibilidades con respecto al origen se hayan desvanecido en tanto tiempo y con nosotros estén apenas en proceso de asimilación.


----------



## Mate

Estimados compañeros:

La persona que formuló la pregunta original (kim63) está pidiendo una traducción. 

Puede que el título original que eligió para su hilo no sea el más indicado, ya que debió ser cambiado. 

Puede también ser que la redacción del primer mensaje haya dado a entender que estaba solicitando asesoramiento acerca de cómo hacer una encuesta, peo no es el caso. Y si así lo fuera, no es este el ámbito apropiado.

Por lo antes dicho este hilo permanecerá cerrado. En caso de dudas, los moderadores estamos a su disposición. 

Gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes.


----------

